# depression



## glo (Jan 12, 2004)

some people clame that their depressed because they think thet it sets an image so people will fell pitty for them i dont that is should even be conciterd depression isnt something to be kidded around it can sometimes be seriously affecitng some ones life.
my question is does it affect you and how do you deal with it. i sit in my room all day and listen to morbid music it helps drowned some of my pain


----------



## Shilo341 (Aug 28, 2003)

Glo, depression is a real thing,but it can be treated quite easily and no one needs to know.It is cauased by a simple chemical imbalance.A simple pill can fix you right up,see your doctor and share your love for music with the rest of the world.Good Luck,Rick
P.S.-I to sometimes like a little morbid music and I aqm a 44year old music major!!!!


----------

